# Pro street snow blower



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Came across this beauty, some body must own a chrome shop!










Found it here 2015 Carlisle Car Show


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shop GOOD VIBRATIONS 8-in Tractor Wheel Cover at Lowes.com

never thought i would see a riced out ariens


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

OMG next it'll be fart-can mufflers and neon. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I can see the Craigslist ad now: "Always garaged, never driven in snow"...


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

43128, thanks for the link, never knew they were available.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

thats a " SNOW SHOWER" not a "SNOW BLOWER" ! Do wonder if its setting on bags....so ya can drop it right down on the flakes !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That snowblower would look great in the garage next to this mower covered in this thread on MTF.

I picked up this cool vintage mower, can anyone identify it? - Page 2 - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information









Might have to check into a set of those wheel covers.
http://gvpower.com/product_detail.php?productid=Wheelies&ppid=493&popt=0&popt2=0


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That is one nice blower


----------



## kwk11 (Oct 9, 2015)

All show, no blow!


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Could be the perfect opportunity to add a new sub-forum called "Pimp My Blower".


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Why? Why go through all that work for something you really wouldn't to use now?


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I was at a swap meet/car show several years back and saw either that snow blower or one like it. It was for advertisement for his Chrome plating buisness. It was a eye catcher in the sun that's for sure.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Geno said:


> I was at a swap meet/car show several years back and saw either that snow blower or one like it. It was for advertisement for his Chrome plating buisness. It was a eye catcher in the sun that's for sure.


Never thought of that. It really would make for a great eyecatcher for a plating business.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

That one appears to be all show. No controls on the handle bars.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

jermar said:


> That one appears to be all show. No controls on the handle bars.


They are chroming them.:biggrin:


----------

